# new braunfels hondo smoker



## zardrel (Aug 19, 2014)

im getting the new braunfels smoker, how is this smoker??? secondly is it better with wood or charcoal? please tell me how it is













10146352.jpg?is=500,500



__ zardrel
__ Aug 19, 2014


----------



## padronman (Aug 19, 2014)

About 15 year ago I purchased a New Braunfels smoker that served me well until last year. It was of very high quality and easy to use. I purchased this smoker as a replacement. Unfortunately the current New Braunfels smoker is not of the same quality. After the first use the firebox started to sag and its shape distorted. As a result the firebox lid would not close properly and a large percentage of the smoke would leak from the box instead of being directed into the main cooking chamber. From what I can tell the metal is simply too thin. I would recommend spending a little more money and purchasing a better constructed product.

✘ No,

I do not recommend this product.

This is the first review I came across but there are SEVERAL more that say the same thing.....NOT GOOD QUALITY (like the older models)

You may want to do some more research before you pull the trigger.


----------



## zardrel (Aug 19, 2014)

well im a stick burner, my firebox never sagged on my other charbroil, what about the 816 sq inch smoker charbroil 













099143018102lg.jpg



__ zardrel
__ Aug 19, 2014


----------



## padronman (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm not a stick burner (too much work) but GOOGLE is your friend! 

Type in "(name of smoker) customer reviews "   in the search bar wither here or on Google and see what you see.

Scott


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 20, 2014)

Zardel , I have an older New Braunsfeld 16"SFB and love it, lasted 20 yrs.sofar and going for more , however the new ones (as stated)are 'NO' comparison .













015.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 13, 2012





     Little one on left. It is 3/16" metal and holds heat well . I reversed flowed this one and she does a grand job.

IMHO , I would look at the Horizon Smokers , well built , thick metal (I believe they say 1/4") and under $1000.

Now if your budget is the Hondo... here's a little article I posted which may help you .http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101

What ever you do , have fun and . . .


----------



## zardrel (Aug 20, 2014)

what about the charbroil ??? or dyna glo vertical smoker??


----------

